# Temporary HO starter set



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are few a pics of my HO layout. I am practicing taking cars in and out of the spurs. This is set up at 7' long with 18" radius track on curves. When I get my table I will be going to N scale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I figured I would respond since no one else did.

What are you going to do with that after you go to N?
Why do you have that if your going to be doing N?
Why are you going with N....because of the size?

Your practicing being a RR engineer?:thumbsup:


Just a few nosy questions.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great photo of the NS loco ... excellent detail / graphics on that guy.

I'm with Ed ... why the planned flip to N ?


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

big ed said:


> I figured I would respond since no one else did.
> 
> What are you going to do with that after you go to N?
> Why do you have that if your going to be doing N?
> ...


What are you going to do with that after you go to N? I am going to keep the set.

Why do you have that if your going to be doing N? I bought this set to have running around the tree. 

Why are you going with N....because of the size? After I got this set I started looking at layouts on the internet. I also found a local hobby shop that specializes in trains and they maintain O, HO, and N scale operations throughout the store. I am limited by space as to what I can set up for HO. However, my options as far as the amount of trains and track design that I can layout in a smaller space with N is greatly improved.

Any suggestions for the current layout greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> That's a great photo of the NS loco ... excellent detail / graphics on that guy.
> 
> I'm with Ed ... why the planned flip to N ?



Thanks.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I kind of have the same problem as you  but a 5 year old is in the equation.
I'm was trying to decide a place to hide the trains or put them away until next Christmas. 
I thought of running them behind the couch in the living room and using coffee tables to cover the turns. The Wife, was not to pleased with this idea, lol. I started looking in his room and noticed that my layout would work there.
The larger rectangle on the left is under a bunk bed and the square on the right fits under a dresser. 
I still have not set this up yet. The cost of buying the reminder of Atlas True Track is slowing me down some. 
I was going to do a n scale layout too. I took my son to a train show, so he could see the two sizes together. Silly me, forgot that there are no push cars in N scale. Trains can not get any passengers or cargo, if there are no push cars hwell: So I've been told :laugh: I kind of agree a N scale flatcar carrying 1 Lego piece might look funny. A HO scale gondola car carriers lots of Legos 
I don't think this will help any but it is an idea.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BrooklynBound718 said:


> What are you going to do with that after you go to N? I am going to keep the set.
> 
> Why do you have that if your going to be doing N? I bought this set to have running around the tree.
> 
> ...





A table of some sorts would be the way to start.
Figure out how much space you got to work with and go from there.
N will use a lot less space, how much space do you have?


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

big ed said:


> A table of some sorts would be the way to start.
> Figure out how much space you got to work with and go from there.
> N will use a lot less space, how much space do you have?
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


Honestly, looking at the space that I have there is only 5x6 feet of space to work in. That's also account for me be access three sides with a flat table. Now N scale is becoming more and more appealing because in this space I can do an L or even a U shape.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

*New N Scale layout with DCC*

Finally, got a flat surface so that I can pick my train layout up and off the carpet. I took back the Bachmann EZ Command and picked up the NCE DCC system. Everything is working out fine. This should hold me down until I graduate this May and have more free time to work on building up the layout. Here are some pics of engines and freight cars.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It is looking good, I can not wait until my stuff comes in. Keep us posted of your progress. That a few bucks well spent I' say 

I'm guessing you are just using the Kato cab to control the 3 switches?

I'm also guessing the V3 is off line, since there are no feeders over to it yet? I'm just curious to know if it works or not with DCC (with the single feeder). In theory it seems it should, with one engine that is.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Xnats said:


> It is looking good, I can not wait until my stuff comes in. Keep us posted of your progress. That a few bucks well spent I' say
> 
> I'm guessing you are just using the Kato cab to control the 3 switches?
> 
> I'm also guessing the V3 is off line, since there are no feeders over to it yet? I'm just curious to know if it works or not with DCC (with the single feeder). In theory it seems it should, with one engine that is.


Thanks Xnats. Yes, I am using the Kato cab to switch. The V3 section has power with the one set of feeder wire. The only slight problem I am have is that my second switch has a bad spot around the frog when trying to go through the curve. I am happy with N scale and the dedicated space that is available to me. This table is temporary. My father in law and I are going to build a frame to support a 4x6 layout with a little section of an L on the back end.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Xnats said:


> It is looking good, I can not wait until my stuff comes in. Keep us posted of your progress. That a few bucks well spent I' say
> 
> I'm guessing you are just using the Kato cab to control the 3 switches?
> 
> I'm also guessing the V3 is off line, since there are no feeders over to it yet? I'm just curious to know if it works or not with DCC (with the single feeder). In theory it seems it should, with one engine that is.


I am going to have to back track on one of my statements. I think I am going to need to run some feeders from that yard. It seems that when I have a train running in the yard and I throw any one of the switches the power to the yard is interrupted.


----------

